# Free 3D Book Boxed Set templates for free download (Photoshop use only)



## bookboxedset (Dec 1, 2014)

12/14/2014: Hi. I ran into bandwidth issues about a week after going live and didn't get much donations so I had to change to paid. For Kboarders, to keep my promise here is a coupon code so that you can download them for free. I have the coupon set to expire on 1/1/2015. Please pass the word around about the coupon code. At checkout, if you entered the coupon code "kboards" it will wipe out the dollar amount to zero.

I'm not sure if this will help anyone, but I'm going to post it here anyway. I've designed and uploaded some Book Boxed Set Photoshop Mockups for free download. I do accept paypal donations and if I get enough to keep the server online, I will create more free templates for download.

Currently there are 14 different templates. I'll upload more each month so long as I can keep the server online.

Download them here:

*BookBoxedSet.com*

You can find instructions on how to use here: *http://bookboxedset.com/how-to-use/*

If you need support: you can email me at [email protected]

I also provide custom work if you don't have or access to Photoshop.

Here are some sample designs that can be made with the templates:


































Again these templates are free for you to use and you can donate if you want to help me pay for server usage and time off work to make more templates for everyone to download.

As a note: These only work in Photoshop. They work in pervious versions of Photoshop, but were designed and tested in Photoshop cc.

I hope everyone enjoys the templates and I look forward to hearing feedback and feature requests.

12/01/2014:

*Small issue fixed*: When trying to download all the templates at once during checkout, the checkout section runs slow (takes 1-2 minutes before the download appear). 
I will transfer everything to woocommerce by the weekend but until then it may be best to download each template one at a time until the fix is applied.

*12/14/2014*: Hi. I ran into bandwidth issues about a week after going live and didn't get much donations so I had to change to paid. For Kboarders, to keep my promise here is a coupon code so that you can download them for free. I have the coupon set to expire on 1/1/2015. Please pass the word around about the coupon code. At checkout, if you entered the coupon code *"kboards"* it will wipe out the dollar amount to zero.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

These look beautiful! Thanks so much for offering them...finding decent templates/actions for boxed sets can be a real chore.


----------



## bookboxedset (Dec 1, 2014)

Thank you. I'll try to design and upload more before I take my Christmas break.


----------



## Magda Alexander (Aug 13, 2011)

THANK YOU!!! Been looking for quality boxed set templates for a while. This is a godsend. Am buying all of them. Thanks again!


----------



## bookboxedset (Dec 1, 2014)

Thank you Magda. I just sent you a email regarding your order. Let me know if you run into any other issues.


----------



## Ravenandblack (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you for your generous upload.  These are gorgeous. I've bought one through my personal paypal and hope you get lots of support.


----------



## bookboxedset (Dec 1, 2014)

Thank you for the donation Raven. I've been getting a good amount of support, enough to spend the weekend working on a new style of mockups. I can't wait to see all the beautiful cover designs everyone makes with the templates.


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Thank you for these. I've downloaded the 2, 3 and 4 boxed set templates. I've mostly used Gimp (still a novice), so I've going to have to get brave and try my Photoshop CC software. I've bookmarked this thread and saved the link to your instructions. I'm sure (!) if I read them enough times I'll get there!


----------



## bookboxedset (Dec 1, 2014)

hardnutt said:


> Thank you for these. I've downloaded the 2, 3 and 4 boxed set templates. I've mostly used Gimp (still a novice), so I've going to have to get brave and try my Photoshop CC software. I've bookmarked this thread and saved the link to your instructions. I'm sure (!) if I read them enough times I'll get there!


Thank you!  If you need any help with the templates, email me at [email protected] and I'll set up a time to do a screenshare and show you how to use them.


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

That's kind of you. Thanks!


----------



## bookboxedset (Dec 1, 2014)

No problem. Happy to help.


----------



## Magda Alexander (Aug 13, 2011)

I've been having a blast playing with these templates. If you have Photoshop, it's darn easy and the covers are outstanding. Here's an example of what I did!


----------



## bookboxedset (Dec 1, 2014)

Magda Alexander said:


> I've been having a blast playing with these templates. If you have Photoshop, it's darn easy and the covers are outstanding. Here's an example of what I did!


That looks great Magda! Also, the mockups are also free for commerical use so you can use them to create book box set covers for your clients if you'd like.


----------



## Lady Vine (Nov 11, 2012)

These are awesome! Thank you for your generosity.


----------



## RG Long (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks so much! This is awesome!


----------



## bookboxedset (Dec 1, 2014)

Thank you. I'm happy to help.


----------



## AnyaWrites (May 16, 2014)

WOW! Thanks! These are beautiful.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm in the process of doing special-edition boxed sets only for Google Play, so this is what I'm doing for my fantasy romance bundle. These templates couldn't have come at a better time!

Question, though...how do I get rid of the reflection, which doesn't really work if I need to crop the image as I've done here? I turned off the "reflection" layer but it still seems to be showing up. I guess I could just go in and manually erase it if necessary....


----------



## bookboxedset (Dec 1, 2014)

ChristinePope said:


> I'm in the process of doing special-edition boxed sets only for Google Play, so this is what I'm doing for my fantasy romance bundle. These templates couldn't have come at a better time!
> 
> Question, though...how do I get rid of the reflection, which doesn't really work if I need to crop the image as I've done here? I turned off the "reflection" layer but it still seems to be showing up. I guess I could just go in and manually erase it if necessary....


Wow Christine, that looks great! Love seeing the beautiful being put into these templates. 

To remove the reflection, click on the folder (which is numbered) and take a look at the dropdown. You'll see a folder called "Reflection". You can either click the eye to turn it off or you can delete the reflection folder all together. See screenshot:










Once you do that you can save and see your finished image (examples below):


















I'll post more tutorials tonight on how on the site on how to customize.

Hope that helps


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Thanks for this! Wish I'd found you before I paid for a photoshop action I JUST posted about in another thread! I'm going to back there and point to this one.


----------



## bookboxedset (Dec 1, 2014)

bookboxedset said:


> Wow Christine, that looks great! Love seeing the beautiful being put into these templates.
> 
> To remove the reflection, click on the folder (which is numbered) and take a look at the dropdown. You'll see a folder called "Reflection". You can either click the eye to turn it off or you can delete the reflection folder all together. See screenshot:
> 
> ...


The shadow (the shadow that appears in the back and at the ends of each spine of the set), I actually built into the boxed set design under "Book" but you can easily use the eraser brush to remove.


----------



## bookboxedset (Dec 1, 2014)

Heather Hamilton-Senter said:


> Thanks for this! Wish I'd found you before I paid for a photoshop action I JUST posted about in another thread! I'm going to back there and point to this one.


Thank you can't wait to see the great covers you make with them.


----------



## Ravenandblack (Jan 27, 2014)

I used the template to make a 3D cover for The Becoming Trilogy, with just some minor changes to the original 2D cover, and I'm really pleased with how it turned out. It was pretty easy (for a photoshop novice) It would have helped me to have known the dimensions of the template in advance, when choosing my image.
I wasn't sure if Amazon would accept the squarer dimensions of the finished product, so I resized it a bit to fit the desired 1.6 ratio.
Just want to say thanks again for sharing these.


----------



## bookboxedset (Dec 1, 2014)

Ravenandblack said:


> I used the template to make a 3D cover for The Becoming Trilogy, with just some minor changes to the original 2D cover, and I'm really pleased with how it turned out. It was pretty easy (for a photoshop novice) It would have helped me to have known the dimensions of the template in advance, when choosing my image.
> I wasn't sure if Amazon would accept the squarer dimensions of the finished product, so I resized it a bit to fit the desired 1.6 ratio.
> Just want to say thanks again for sharing these.


Your cover looks great Raven


----------



## o.gasim (Oct 5, 2014)

Has anybody else had an issue with getting these to upload to kdp? I've done both Tiff and JPEG's but the image is cropped in KDP and only fills half the space with a grey box on the rest.

I know it's something I'm doing but if anyone could assist I'd be grateful.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hey thanks!!! I am going grab these and try them. Your instructions make them look to easy, so I am very suspicious!   Also I have PS CS5, so hope they work for me.


----------



## Gator (Sep 28, 2012)

bookboxedset said:


> I've designed and uploaded some Book Boxed Set Photoshop Mockups for free download.


These are beautiful. I wanted to download a template to see if it would work in Photoshop 2.0, but I can't find a way to download it for free. These aren't free any more?



> If you don?t have Photoshop or you cannot download due to the cost, then you may access the free Gimp Templates that I found online here:


There's no link to the free Gimp templates on your website.


----------



## Ravenandblack (Jan 27, 2014)

I resized the image to fit their 1.6 ratio and it uploaded fine.
I didn't even try to upload the original dimensions as I figured they'd either crop or shrink it.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Gator said:


> These are beautiful. I wanted to download a template to see if it would work in Photoshop 2.0, but I can't find a way to download it for free. These aren't free any more?


Yeah, how is everyone downloading these? I do not see a download link anywhere on the site?


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Ravenandblack said:


> I resized the image to fit their 1.6 ratio and it uploaded fine.
> I didn't even try to upload the original dimensions as I figured they'd either crop or shrink it.


I've created lots of boxed sets for authors, and they're usually quite a bit bulklier than 1:1.6, have never had any issues uploading.


----------



## chris56 (Jun 8, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> Yeah, how is everyone downloading these? I do not see a download link anywhere on the site?


These are no longer free. She is now charging $5 per template, so I suspect you'll get your download link once you purchase your template.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

I tried to get two of these templates when they were still free, and never got them. I emailed the site owner, and still no reply. 

Kind of bummed, because they looked like they'd be easy to work with (and save me from having to learn how to do a template like these myself). Oh, well, I guess it's a sign I need to learn more about Photoshop.


----------



## o.gasim (Oct 5, 2014)

Ravenandblack said:


> I resized the image to fit their 1.6 ratio and it uploaded fine.
> I didn't even try to upload the original dimensions as I figured they'd either crop or shrink it.


How do you resize to fit an aspect ratio? I have tried to resize the image to fit Amazon's specs but still have the same issue.

Also e-mailed the template creator and have heard nothing but crickets in return.


----------



## Gator (Sep 28, 2012)

chris56 said:


> These are no longer free. She is now charging $5 per template, so I suspect you'll get your download link once you purchase your template.


Okay. Thanks. Worth every penny ... and then some.

Anyone know if these templates work in Photoshop 2.0?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

chris56 said:


> These are no longer free. She is now charging $5 per template, so I suspect you'll get your download link once you purchase your template.


Site still says they are free. 


> I?m giving these templates away free of charge and you are in no way obligated to donate in any way.


src: http://bookboxedset.com/how-to-use/


----------



## chris56 (Jun 8, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> Site still says they are free. src: http://bookboxedset.com/how-to-use/


But each template has a $5 buy button next to it now. Last week she had download buttons for free and then a donation button if people wanted to donate. Now there are just buy buttons.

I also saw she had a WSO on the Warrior Forum for the complete set of templates for $25.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

chris56 said:


> But each template has a $5 buy button next to it now. Last week she had download buttons for free and then a donation button if people wanted to donate. Now there are just buy buttons.
> 
> I also saw she had a WSO on the Warrior Forum for the complete set of templates for $25.


I know, which is why I am asking  I also emailed her directly, but no reply yet. Though I bought the 3-Set one for $5. It works great with Photoshop CS5 on my Mac.


----------



## bookboxedset (Dec 1, 2014)

o.gasim said:


> Has anybody else had an issue with getting these to upload to kdp? I've done both Tiff and JPEG's but the image is cropped in KDP and only fills half the space with a grey box on the rest.
> 
> I know it's something I'm doing but if anyone could assist I'd be grateful.


Hi. Send me a email and I'll look into this for you.


----------



## bookboxedset (Dec 1, 2014)

VydorScope said:


> Hey thanks!!! I am going grab these and try them. Your instructions make them look to easy, so I am very suspicious!  Also I have PS CS5, so hope they work for me.


Hi Vydor, were you able to get them to work, also you can email me if you need any assistance.


----------



## bookboxedset (Dec 1, 2014)

she-la-ti-da said:


> I tried to get two of these templates when they were still free, and never got them. I emailed the site owner, and still no reply.
> 
> Kind of bummed, because they looked like they'd be easy to work with (and save me from having to learn how to do a template like these myself). Oh, well, I guess it's a sign I need to learn more about Photoshop.


Sorry about that. Maybe I missed your email. I'll dig through my messages to see if there was one I didn't send the download links to.


----------



## bookboxedset (Dec 1, 2014)

chris56 said:


> But each template has a $5 buy button next to it now. Last week she had download buttons for free and then a donation button if people wanted to donate. Now there are just buy buttons.
> 
> I also saw she had a WSO on the Warrior Forum for the complete set of templates for $25.


Yes, I put that up to try and cover the bandwidth costs. I made an edit to my original post to put in the coupon code. At checkout, if you enter "*kboards*" it will wipe out that balance and make your purchase free.


----------



## sngraves (Aug 10, 2014)

These are probably the most amazing action sets for book bundles I have seen--I've been looking for some for a while. 

I can't seem to get the coupon code to work. The only place it allows me to put anything like that in is at the paypal site, and it says the code is invalid. Totally bookmarking this though, and I'll come back and grab them all when I can afford it.


----------



## bookboxedset (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi.

Here is a screenshot.

The option to add the discount code "kboards" is below the pricing. It's small, and I know it's easy to miss. I'll work on improving that today.


----------



## Thisiswhywecan&#039;thavenicethings (May 3, 2013)

bookboxedset said:


> Hi.
> 
> Here is a screenshot.
> 
> The option to add the discount code "kboards" is below the pricing. It's small, and I know it's easy to miss. I'll work on improving that today.


When you click that link and type in kboards, you get a notification that the $900.00 minimum has not been met.

ETA: I also get a caution notice from my antivirus for the checkout page. It says there are no known threats but to be careful.


----------



## bookboxedset (Dec 1, 2014)

she-la-ti-da said:


> I tried to get two of these templates when they were still free, and never got them. I emailed the site owner, and still no reply.
> 
> Kind of bummed, because they looked like they'd be easy to work with (and save me from having to learn how to do a template like these myself). Oh, well, I guess it's a sign I need to learn more about Photoshop.


I just sent them to both your personal email and your pen name email just to make sure. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## bookboxedset (Dec 1, 2014)

ReGina W said:


> When you click that link and type in kboards, you get a notification that the $900.00 minimum has not been met.


Hit refresh on your browser and try it again. It should 100% fully work. I just tested.


----------



## Thisiswhywecan&#039;thavenicethings (May 3, 2013)

It is working now! 

Worth the money anyway!


----------



## bookboxedset (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm sorry for my delayed responses. I took a few days offline to make some some new templates for the site. It takes some work to make them. Now I'm working to upload them.

I wanted to add today that I'm offering live support to those who need it.

You can find the live help buttons on the site at http://bookboxedset.com or you can chat with me directly by clicking the link below.

http://t2.phplivesupport.com/jhampt09/phplive.php?d=0&onpage=livechatimagelink&title=Live+Chat+Direct+Link

I am not always on kboards so this is just in case anyone needs quick support.


----------



## chris56 (Jun 8, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> I know, which is why I am asking  I also emailed her directly, but no reply yet. Though I bought the 3-Set one for $5. It works great with Photoshop CS5 on my Mac.


I used the set for 10 books and it worked out well. I also flipped everything so the cover was on the right instead of the left. That took a little work since I had to horizontally flip the cover and the spines, but I like it that way better.

Since the templates are no longer free, I think it's worth it to buy her WSO with all them for $25.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

bookboxedset said:


> Hi Vydor, were you able to get them to work, also you can email me if you need any assistance.


Maybe...












Seriously, these are great. I am using Photoshop CS5 on a Mac and it took me like a minute to make that. The biggest chunk of time was typing in the text, and aligning it. Thanks!!!


----------



## 10105 (Feb 16, 2010)

Apparently they don't work with CS2. Please delete my contact info from your list. Thanks.


----------



## bookboxedset (Dec 1, 2014)

Al Stevens said:


> Apparently they don't work with CS2. Please delete my contact info from your list. Thanks.


I'm sorry to hear that. The templates use Smart Objects. I do not know if this functionality was created for Photoshop CS2. 
I will look to see if I have your contact details, but I won't be able to look into that unless I have your email to look up the order you placed. 
Please email me [email protected] your details so that I can delete your info from the order area. 
I don't have a mailing list so when you placed your order you didn't sign up for anything.

Jen


----------



## bookboxedset (Dec 1, 2014)

Al Stevens said:


> Apparently they don't work with CS2. Please delete my contact info from your list. Thanks.


After double checking, Smart Objects originally began in Photshop CS2 so it should work, but I do not have access to Photoshop CS2 to test it.


----------



## 10105 (Feb 16, 2010)

CS2 issues multiple messages saying "unknown data has been encountered reading layer [layer name] and will be discarded."

Since you don't have a list, don't worry about my contact data. If you want to test with CS2, you can download it here:

http://www.adobe.com/downloads/cs2_downloads/


----------



## o.gasim (Oct 5, 2014)

I will say Jenn responded to me today and has been absolutely fantastic in helping figure out my issues. Got my stuff together and put together some beautiful sets with these templates.

Considering a lot of us spend upwards of $5 a month on stock images I think it is an absolute bargain for these templates!


----------



## Gator (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you, Jen, for your generosity!


----------



## bookboxedset (Dec 1, 2014)

Al Stevens said:


> CS2 issues multiple messages saying "unknown data has been encountered reading layer [layer name] and will be discarded."
> 
> Since you don't have a list, don't worry about my contact data. If you want to test with CS2, you can download it here:
> 
> http://www.adobe.com/downloads/cs2_downloads/


Thank you. I'll look into the issue and see if it can be fixed to support CS2 and earlier versions.

I do have reports that it is working in CS5 and up.


----------



## chris56 (Jun 8, 2013)

Thank you, Jen, for making these free to Kboarders!  I used one on CS5 and it worked fine.


----------



## bookboxedset (Dec 1, 2014)

chris56 said:


> Thank you, Jen, for making these free to Kboarders! I used one on CS5 and it worked fine.


No problem. I'm happy to help. I wish that I could supply them for free full time. Bandwidth is currently the issue at hand right now. I'm currently looking for an alternative way to keep them free.

Until then, feel free to spread that coupon code around to anyone that you think it would help. I'm leaving them free until 1/1/2015. If I can find a better hosting option to support my budget before then, I'll leave all of my templates free.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just a suggestion: If you used copy.com or dropbox or onedrive or any of them to host the downloads bandwitdh would not be an issue. 

But, thanks! The action is very cool and helpful!


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Jen, they are downloading now. Thank you for looking into the problem. I can understand overlooking emails, I've done it myself. And I imagine you've been inundated with downloads!

I spent a good part of yesterday teaching myself about smart objects, and it wasn't pretty. I'm not the most tech-savvy person, and it takes me a while to pick things up. 

Edited to add:

Did a quick and dirty mockup to test it. I followed the instructions on Jen's site, very straightforward. I'd also seen her video. I need to practice lining things up, obviously, but overall this was so much easier than the way I was making bundle/boxed set covers!










I saved as a .jpg, which automatically put the white background in. I'm so tickled about this, I just can't tell you.


----------



## bookboxedset (Dec 1, 2014)

she-la-ti-da said:


> Jen, they are downloading now. Thank you for looking into the problem. I can understand overlooking emails, I've done it myself. And I imagine you've been inundated with downloads!
> 
> I spent a good part of yesterday teaching myself about smart objects, and it wasn't pretty. I'm not the most tech-savvy person, and it takes me a while to pick things up.
> 
> ...


I have a few video tutorials coming. I'm hoping to have them uploaded today. I missed the deadline yesterday because of java issues with screenr that I have now fixed. So you should see some help videos soon.


----------



## bookboxedset (Dec 1, 2014)

VydorScope said:


> Just a suggestion: If you used copy.com or dropbox or onedrive or any of them to host the downloads bandwitdh would not be an issue.
> 
> But, thanks! The action is very cool and helpful!


Thank you for the suggestion. Before I launched I ran download tests with Dropbox and One Drive. They do allow a limited amount of downloads but they will cut you off due to excessive bandwidth usage. They have limits. I confirmed with both and they don't actually give a set amount, they make the choice on their own to restrict a certain amount of bandwidth usage. So unfortunately that would not work to offer free downloads.

Copy.com I have not tried, but I'm looking into other options. If I can find an alternative download source by 1/1/2015 or reach enough donations to be able to pay for a dedicated server, I will leave them free. Until then, I am forced to offer them free for a limited time.

Jen


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

bookboxedset said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. Before I launched I ran download tests with Dropbox and One Drive. They do allow a limited amount of downloads but they will cut you off due to excessive bandwidth usage. They have limits. I confirmed with both and they don't actually give a set amount, they make the choice on their own to restrict a certain amount of bandwidth usage. So unfortunately that would not work to offer free downloads.
> 
> Copy.com I have not tried, but I'm looking into other options. If I can find an alternative download source by 1/1/2015 or reach enough donations to be able to pay for a dedicated server, I will leave them free. Until then, I am forced to offer them free for a limited time.
> 
> Jen


Honestly, charging $5 each for them is more than fair, so if you dropped the free option, I do not think you would be being unreasonable.


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

Is there an easy way to change the dimensions of the template? I love what it does, but my covers don't really fit these dimensions.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

bookboxedset said:


> I have a few video tutorials coming. I'm hoping to have them uploaded today. I missed the deadline yesterday because of java issues with screenr that I have now fixed. So you should see some help videos soon.


Awesome! I did a quick Google search and didn't find anything yet, but I'm not sure how you'll name them so that's not surprising.

I've been meaning to post about how I made a mock up using a current cover, but stuff like writing keeps getting in the way.










#1 Choose an image for the spine area that will work for your cover. Put it in place over the template. You want this image to overlap the front ("cover") so there are no gaps. Change as desired with layer adjustments, filters, etc.



















#2 Open a jpg of your cover and resize it until it's about the same size as the cover image. A little larger -- just a fraction -- works, though it can be slightly smaller.










#3 Using the skew command, take each corner of the cover and place it on the appropriate corner of the template. Remember that the spine area in the finished image wraps around, so while the cover on the template looks square, you want to keep the over more rectangle. This is why choosing a good spine image helps, as it will be covering that bit of front.

You may need to fiddle with the sizing, which is why I convert the cover image to a smart object so the quality is preserved. Also, turning off the spine image or lowering the opacity can help in placing the image, as does watching the guides.

#4 Once the cover is placed, accept the changes and see if it satisfies you. Tweak it as needed.










#5 Rotate the image 90 degrees clock-wise and put titles along the spines. It's best to do them a little low, except for the last one which seems to need to be more centered on the spine. Fiddle with fonts, size and where you want them vertically once the bundle is complete. Rotate back when finished.










#6 Decide if you want to tweak anything, change spine image, fonts, whatever. Once you're happy, save the bundle/box set image for upload. I save the psd files when I make cover as well, so I can make any changes needed at a later date without having to start over.

I marked on this image where the cover image should end, and how the spine image will wrap around. And also how the titles end up spaced. I'm still playing around with this, but it's not a huge thing to correct. I think for the ease of use, it's worth it to spend a little time getting things how you want them.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Those images are really small! Sorry about that. I'm uploading the full size ones so anyone who wants to can see them better. Link to first image:

http://i1119.photobucket.com/albums/k630/thystlemoon/old%20covers%20and%20trial%20covers/forum%20covers/boxed%20set%20how-to/boxed%20set%20full%20size/spineimage_zps7eb03477.jpg


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Interesting idea of flipping the template 90 degrees first then adding text. Instead of that I typed the text and flipped the text 90 degrees. Your way is less steps.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

I am wondering, have you ever fixed that perspective error seen in your sample images above? The front image and the angle of the spines simply do not match up, making the set look weird.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Do you mean the sample cover I put up, Guido?

If so, no, I haven't actually messed with this mock up in a while (haven't gotten around to working on a POD version). I've done other boxed set covers since, and I haven't had much of a problem with the perspective on the front. The issue, looking at my later ones, seems to fall more towards the bottom of the cover.

Other than that, a lot of the issues may be with my not-quite-pro skills, newness with the template, and the quick nature of the work I did. The later ones do seem to be better. 



{Click on the image, and you should be able to see the entire album that goes with my quickie how-to post above. I moved the files around and forgot to update the post.}


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Is this site still a going concern, does anyone know?


----------



## WordNinja (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes, it's still active. I purchased from the site last night and received the files within 24 hours.


----------



## thesios (Sep 7, 2015)

Are these any good ?

I had some issues with covervault , couldn't get it correctly


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

I think they're good, and easy to use. I found the more I practiced, the better I got at putting images and text in correctly. A learning curve, like everything else I've seen.


----------

